# Dish VIP 722 Remote Control Problems



## artcal (Sep 28, 2010)

It’s always something… This is probably something really simple but I just can’t figure it out. Just installed my new Dish VIP 722. Everything is working perfectly except for the TV1 (IR 5.4) & TV2 (IR/UHF PRO 6.4) remote controls. For your info, the 722 and TV1 remote are in the family room and the other TV2 remote is for the bedroom directly above. The TV1 remote from the family room switches the channels in the bedroom and the TV2 remote does the same thing on both the bedroom and the family room televisions.

Read the Dish manual and changed the remote address several times (however not all 16), nothing; changed the UHF band from A to B; didn’t work, installed UHF attenuator; no luck. (Just for your info, I replaced the Dish VIP 622 with the 722 and placed in the exact spot and changed nothing else.) This wasn’t a problem with the 622.

Running out of ideas, any suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you in Single or Dual user mode?


----------



## artcal (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt response. I'm a dual mode user but based on your question, I noticed that it's in single mode. That might be the problem but how do I change to dual mode?

Thanks!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The button next to the power button will switch modes.


----------



## artcal (Sep 28, 2010)

That did the trick!
Thanks!


----------

